
Show HN: News Monitoring API - caballeto
https://datanews.io/monitoring
======
caballeto
Hi all, this is the side project that I am currently working on. Datanews
Monitoring API gathers hundreds of thousands news articles per day and allows
you to easily monitor them for keywords you are interested in. Essentially, I
see several main use cases here, such as keyword tracking, discovering new
trends, gathering general statistics about news segments of interest (e.g.
finding stats about authors), collecting large amount of news articles for
data analysis or ML training. The retrieved articles also contain all metadata
with them, like url, description, title, authors, image url, etc. There is
also a client library for it, so you could get a grasp of the API in several
lines of code. I would appreciate any comments/suggestions/problems about the
service or maybe about a problem you have, that this service could probably
help you in solving. Thank you!

